# Planning to move to Cyprus, we are 3 of us



## errinaya (Aug 31, 2011)

I know there were lots of questions like this.
I need lots of advices.
We are currently live in the UK, all of us have job. My mum(49), my boyfriend (20) and me (21). All of us work in the hospitality.
I am wondering how should we start the things? Shall we get first a job in Cyprus?(if yes, how?) or should we look for a house rent in Cyprus?( if yes, what thing we need there? papers etc...).
What is the minimum salary in Cyprus? How much money we need for just for food per month per person?
I am waiting people's advice who originally from Cyprus and who moved to Cyprus from somewhere, would be good if from the UK.

Thank you very much!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

errinaya said:


> I know there were lots of questions like this.
> I need lots of advices.
> We are currently live in the UK, all of us have job. My mum(49), my boyfriend (20) and me (21). All of us work in the hospitality.
> I am wondering how should we start the things? Shall we get first a job in Cyprus?(if yes, how?) or should we look for a house rent in Cyprus?( if yes, what thing we need there? papers etc...).
> ...


The official minimum salary (set by the government for sectors such as sales, clerical workers, auxiliary staff in hospitals and schools) is 887Euros per month which is 50% of the average salary of 1774Euros per month (2010 figures). Blogs and fora comments, however, indicate that many workers (especially in hospitality) often get paid far less than the minimum wage set in other sectors (often as little as 600 euros) but these jobs often provide accommodation, food etc which offsets the low salary. Bear in mind that these positions are often seasonal and at the moment the job situation across all sectors is very poor. The salaries in Cyprus are generally far lower than you would expect to receive in the UK, but the cost of living is generally about the same, making Cyprus a poor destination for anyone in the lower income sectors from making a go of living here permanently. 

Check out the EURES link under the jobs section for a place to start hunting for jobs – but most positions are filled by word of mouth and being in the right place at the right time. My advice would be (if you have jobs in the UK) to ride out the recession there as at least there is some form of welfare service and adequate emergency services etc. which is not the case in Cyprus.


----------



## errinaya (Aug 31, 2011)

kimonas said:


> The official minimum salary (set by the government for sectors such as sales, clerical workers, auxiliary staff in hospitals and schools) is 887Euros per month which is 50% of the average salary of 1774Euros per month (2010 figures). Blogs and fora comments, however, indicate that many workers (especially in hospitality) often get paid far less than the minimum wage set in other sectors (often as little as 600 euros) but these jobs often provide accommodation, food etc which offsets the low salary. Bear in mind that these positions are often seasonal and at the moment the job situation across all sectors is very poor. The salaries in Cyprus are generally far lower than you would expect to receive in the UK, but the cost of living is generally about the same, making Cyprus a poor destination for anyone in the lower income sectors from making a go of living here permanently.
> 
> Check out the EURES link under the jobs section for a place to start hunting for jobs – but most positions are filled by word of mouth and being in the right place at the right time. My advice would be (if you have jobs in the UK) to ride out the recession there as at least there is some form of welfare service and adequate emergency services etc. which is not the case in Cyprus.



Thanks for your answer!

I am currently work for Costa and in Cyprus there are some Costa as well. Am i right? I know in Cyprus there is not the same salary as in the UK but we just dont want to stay here. I think Cyprus cant be worse than Hungary. We just would like to go to Cyprus, live there and work there. Thats it. Not for save more money than the in the UK. The problem is we dont know where should we start...we need some advice. We rent a property here. So we need information how much money we need to save to go to Cyprus maybe for 1 month, pay for a short term rent ( 2 bedroom) and shopping, while we gonna find a job....or how to find a job from the UK and how to do the things right? Because if i find a job i cant say to them ok i will go there in March......you know what i mean? I just dont know how to start it. I found informations about everything but i just need a plan...how did you go there?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

errinaya said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I am currently work for Costa and in Cyprus there are some Costa as well. Am i right? I know in Cyprus there is not the same salary as in the UK but we just dont want to stay here. I think Cyprus cant be worse than Hungary. We just would like to go to Cyprus, live there and work there. Thats it. Not for save more money than the in the UK. The problem is we dont know where should we start...we need some advice. We rent a property here. So we need information how much money we need to save to go to Cyprus maybe for 1 month, pay for a short term rent ( 2 bedroom) and shopping, while we gonna find a job....or how to find a job from the UK and how to do the things right? Because if i find a job i cant say to them ok i will go there in March......you know what i mean? I just dont know how to start it. I found informations about everything but i just need a plan...how did you go there?


Yes there are Costas in Cyprus (14 branches mainly in the big cities where unfortunately rent is very expensive and would not be covered by the salary – unless you all were lucky enough to get jobs and pooled resources). I’d suggest securing jobs before you arrive if possible. The chain is currently expanding and hiring – the Costa franchise here is owned by Symeonides Coffee Cyprus Ltd if you google them you can get their job application forms. Nicosia would be your best bet as there are more branches there and you’re more likely to find cheaper accommodation in the run down parts of the old city (rents in the chique newer city areas are astronomical – well over 700 euros for a 2 bedroom apartment). It will be difficult, however, as the job situation here is dire and saturated with other EU nationals trying to escape from eastern Europe, and native Cypriots (unemployment is rising) most of whom are very well qualified and with the family network in full swing, it is likely that any jobs will be offered to relatives and associates of franchise owners first and other applicants later. The cost of living here is about the same as the UK (probably a bit more expensive in Nicosia). Short term rents are rarely offered in the cities, so accommodation will be a problem.
I arrived in Cyprus without a job in 2005. It took me well over a year to find one and then only through the intervention of family members calling in favours and tapping into the network. I was lucky enough to have accommodation and food as my family are Cypriot and my wife had a well paid job to come to before we made the move. It has been a struggle as we now have three children – we would NOT be able to survive here if it were not for the family network as childcare, health costs, food shopping etc is very expensive for families. Cyprus, in my opinion, is not a very good location for young families to start a new life.
Things are improving slightly with increased competition brought in by EU accession – cheaper supermarkets, improved public bus system etc. but generally speaking, Cyprus authorities (and most aspects of institutional life) do not really adhere too closely to EU obligations, directives, health and safety etc. making it quite frustrating to negotiate issues such as obtaining paperwork and making sure social insurance obligations are met vis a vis employment law etc. As a result some people find themselves in poor situations regarding exploitation, healthcare, accommodation, education and employment protection.
I hope I’ve not painted too dim a picture, I just wanted to let you know that the UK may seem dire (and probably the weather is very depressing) but things are not always greener on the other side of the fence. Proper research and planning are essential to negotiate a move here, especially if you are giving up jobs in the UK. You should find the answer to most questions within the threads of this forum, and there are many experienced people here who can give advice.

Good Luck!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Short term rent will be expensive, you pay similar monies as if holiday let, 300euros a week, you would be better taking a long term rent on, paying 350-450 euros per month for this - depends on where you want to live. Shopping for 3 of you - approx 50-70euros a week - again depends on what you eat - fresh veg and local produce are cheaper than the imported produce - pork and chicken good value, fish expensive. You will need at least 1 months deposit and 1 months payment for the property. If you are serious about coming over here you could always come for a visit and try to get work sorted on you visit/holiday - wont be easy though. 
Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Szia erinnaya  I'm from Hungary too.
I agree with the other members. You have to plan carefully, especially when you have a job there. We moved here from Ireland although it's very expensive I wouldn't say Cyprus is so much cheaper.
Of course you don't have to pay for the heating that much, fresh fruit and vegetable is cheaper but in generally the cost of living is quite high.

It's a great place to live but you need a job which is not easy to find. Come and visit Cyprus and decide then. It's worth it.


----------



## errinaya (Aug 31, 2011)

Tanager said:


> Szia erinnaya  I'm from Hungary too.
> I agree with the other members. You have to plan carefully, especially when you have a job there. We moved here from Ireland although it's very expensive I wouldn't say Cyprus is so much cheaper.
> Of course you don't have to pay for the heating that much, fresh fruit and vegetable is cheaper but in generally the cost of living is quite high.
> 
> It's a great place to live but you need a job which is not easy to find. Come and visit Cyprus and decide then. It's worth it.


Szia!  Thank for your answer!i was waiting for your answer. so you say the its not the best place to live there....we really want to get out from the UK but you know we cant go back to Hungary...but we are so depressed here... we just dont know where to. we are not really stick to Cyprus....but we still dont know better...most of the islands ask for visas and work permits....i should write a new question about this...where the best to start a new life where is the weather is nice you can get job and ift would be nice if it would be an island...  bit hard...


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

errinaya said:


> Szia!  Thank for your answer!i was waiting for your answer. so you say the its not the best place to live there....we really want to get out from the UK but you know we cant go back to Hungary...but we are so depressed here... we just dont know where to. we are not really stick to Cyprus....but we still dont know better...most of the islands ask for visas and work permits....i should write a new question about this...where the best to start a new life where is the weather is nice you can get job and ift would be nice if it would be an island...  bit hard...


Hi again 
I know it's not easy. 
The best would be to visit Cyprus. You have to look around and check what kind of opportunities they have here.
To tell the truth the weather is not everything but of course you want something else, something better.


----------

